# Brooks blanks



## nsfr1206 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am one lucky guy. Got nineteen blanks in the mail today from Jonathon. Thanks Jonathon!


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but: No pictures, didn't happen...

:biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah I know. No pics here. Maybe Jonathon will back me up...:biggrin:


----------



## Parson (Jul 2, 2011)

I got a package from Jonathon this week as well. No need to show pix to prove it. Got my hide tanned by the wife when she saw the charge on my paypal account 

But after I reminded her that these were burnt orange and maroon blanks to make pens for SALE to make a PROFIT for UT and A&M grads and students, she stopped beating me up so badly.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow. Yeah I ordered 4 of this color and 4 of that and told him to fill the rest of the box up. Real nice blanks.


----------



## renowb (Jul 2, 2011)

I got mine too!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 2, 2011)

I got Red, White & Blue....Jonathan been a busy little caster:biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah I got 4 of them, 4 of the blue someone posted on here recently, and 11 more. I'll be busy if I get all them turned. You will maybe see them on my website.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 2, 2011)

Was going thru my Jonathan Brooks Blank inventory... just found out that acrylic and concrete floors do not go together well...:angry: :frown:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep I got mine today also, sent him a PP and told him surprise me......he did!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 2, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Yeah I know. No pics here. Maybe Jonathon will back me up...:biggrin:


 
 Sorry David! I really should take pics of the blanks I send to each person to keep on file. I always get a request for a 1 off blank I added to an order and can never remember what it looked like!



Parson said:


> I got a package from Jonathon this week as well. No need to show pix to prove it. Got my hide tanned by the wife when she saw the charge on my paypal account
> 
> But after I reminded her that these were burnt orange and maroon blanks to make pens for SALE to make a PROFIT for UT and A&M grads and students, she stopped beating me up so badly.


 
Uh oh, sorry Randall. Let me know your wife's favorite colors and I'll make up something special to ease the pain...or clear cast some bandaids....whichever will work best 



Richard Gibson said:


> I got Red, White & Blue....Jonathan been a busy little caster:biggrin:


 
Richard...you have NO idea! The UPS guys are on a first name basis with me now. I ran into them at subway in town a couple weeks ago and they asked where my car was so they didn't have to go down our dirt road! 



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Yep I got mine today also, sent him a PP and told him surprise me......he did!


 
Cool. I was hoping you'd get them before the holiday. Enjoy them and when you give that experimental blank a try do let me know your thoughts!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 2, 2011)

Seems like all the cool kids are getting Brooks Blanks.  These things are going to be bigger than neon was in the 80's


----------



## RustySplinters (Jul 2, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Uh oh, sorry Randall. Let me know your wife's favorite colors and I'll make up something special to ease the pain...or clear cast some bandaids....whichever will work best



I would love to see what a bandaid cast would look like!


----------



## U-Turn (Jul 2, 2011)

I have already had to put Brooks down as a dependent on my income tax!


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 2, 2011)

RustySplinters said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh, sorry Randall. Let me know your wife's favorite colors and I'll make up something special to ease the pain...or clear cast some bandaids....whichever will work best
> ...


 
Be careful what you wish for :wink:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 2, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> Seems like all the cool kids are getting Brooks Blanks. These things are going to be bigger than neon was in the 80's


Does this mean I'm cool now?:biggrin:


----------



## Bobalu (Jul 2, 2011)

Richard Gibson said:


> Was going thru my Jonathan Brooks Blank inventory... just found out that acrylic and concrete floors do not go together well...:angry: :frown:


 
Oooouch! I had a delivery today from Jonathon, as well. The wife went picking through them and one hit the floor. Dang! I'm glad I have one of those rubber mats in front of my work bench. I think I would have asked the wife to pack her bags and leave if it had broken.


----------

